# Tues 20th May 11.30am tee Brampton Park (Cambs)



## fundy (May 16, 2014)

Short notice I have arranged a game with Madadey at Brampton Park (halfway between us!) for Tuesday late morning (tee is booked for 11.30am). Anyone care to join us?

http://www.bramptonparkgc.co.uk/pages.php/index.html


----------



## jon25new (May 16, 2014)

Would have loved to but working!! Looks very tricky


----------



## Jon321 (May 16, 2014)

If I wasn't working I would jump,at this. Only 10 mins away from me. Think its only Â£10 after 5 so hopefully get a couple of rounds in there this summer as I haven't played it before.


----------



## full_throttle (May 17, 2014)

How much?


----------



## AmandaJR (May 17, 2014)

Usually Â£28 but they have this deal on at the moment (would sign you in but we're away)...

SPECIAL OFFERS 

Marvellous May
Just Â£21 for a round of golf followed by a Pint of Beer!! . Offer available Mondays, Tuesdays, Wednesdays,Thursdays and Fridays. Call the pro shop to book your tee time.


----------



## fundy (May 18, 2014)

Tee time already booked Amanda via your nice and helpful pro shop 

Looks like FT is joining me and Adey, still room for a 4th if anyone fancies it


----------



## AmandaJR (May 18, 2014)

Great. Hope you enjoy it as the course is looking stunning at the moment. I think you'll be impressed with the work completed around the 16th teeing area. New tee not in use until the end of the month at the earliest but it has really opened up the view and for those of us who draw the ball the new line will be much nicer!

Oh - that hole no longer has a tee up on the fairway (except for in qualifiers) ruling...


----------



## fundy (May 18, 2014)

AmandaJR said:



			Great. Hope you enjoy it as the course is looking stunning at the moment. I think you'll be impressed with the work completed around the 16th teeing area. New tee not in use until the end of the month at the earliest but it has really opened up the view and for those of us who draw the ball the new line will be much nicer!

Oh - that hole no longer has a tee up on the fairway (except for in qualifiers) ruling...
		
Click to expand...

16th the 90 degree dog leg hole? hopefully so as was expecting to hit pretty much a short iron off the tee based on last times experience!!!


----------



## AmandaJR (May 18, 2014)

fundy said:



			16th the 90 degree dog leg hole? hopefully so as was expecting to hit pretty much a short iron off the tee based on last times experience!!!
		
Click to expand...

That's the one. Currently off the winter mat so too far right for my liking. 200yds to the corner to open up the green.


----------



## paddyc (May 18, 2014)

fundy said:



			Tee time already booked Amanda via your nice and helpful pro shop 

Looks like FT is joining me and Adey, still room for a 4th if anyone fancies it
		
Click to expand...

Hey Fundy is there still room for a 4th as I would be happy to join you guys.  I really like Brampton Park and it's only up the road for me.

Cheers

Paddy


----------



## fundy (May 18, 2014)

paddyc said:



			Hey Fundy is there still room for a 4th as I would be happy to join you guys.  I really like Brampton Park and it's only up the road for me.

Cheers

Paddy
		
Click to expand...

More than welcome Paddy, looks as though we have a 4 ball  This forum never fails to deliver when sorting a game


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 18, 2014)

fundy said:



			More than welcome Paddy, looks as though we have a 4 ball  This forum never fails to deliver when sorting a game
		
Click to expand...

Quite glad you have found a 4th :thup:


----------



## paddyc (May 18, 2014)

fundy said:



			More than welcome Paddy, looks as though we have a 4 ball  This forum never fails to deliver when sorting a game
		
Click to expand...

Great, thanks a lot,see you there.


----------



## adiemel (May 18, 2014)

If you guys free some other time. maybe you would  like to go a little further from Brampton. I play at Lakeside Lodge at pidley. Possible about 20 - 30 mins from Brampton. I am always happy to have a round with people


----------



## full_throttle (May 19, 2014)

I feel a BB wager happening here. 

Best do that before deciding on partners, (what d'ya think fundy )


----------



## fundy (May 19, 2014)

full_throttle said:



			I feel a BB wager happening here. 

Best do that before deciding on partners, (what d'ya think fundy )
		
Click to expand...

Sounds good to me. In the spirit of fairness I guess its best we throw the balls up


----------



## paddyc (May 19, 2014)

adiemel said:



			If you guys free some other time. maybe you would  like to go a little further from Brampton. I play at Lakeside Lodge at pidley. Possible about 20 - 30 mins from Brampton. I am always happy to have a round with people
		
Click to expand...

No problem mate. I'm near Cambridge not far from Pidley and always enjoy playing there. Try and arrange something, I'm sure we can get a fourball or more together.


----------



## fundy (May 19, 2014)

Short notice but we're down to 3 again now, room for 1 to join us if anyone interested


----------



## fundy (May 20, 2014)

Cheers to Rob and Pat, was a fun game. 

Brampton is in lovely condition, only slight downside was the greens are a little like ours are and flowering a touch so feel as though they need a cut and running pretty slow, regularly struggled to get it to the hole. Some really good holes on the course, the more I play it, the more I like the layout


----------



## paddyc (May 20, 2014)

fundy said:



			Cheers to Rob and Pat, was a fun game. 

Brampton is in lovely condition, only slight downside was the greens are a little like ours are and flowering a touch so feel as though they need a cut and running pretty slow, regularly struggled to get it to the hole. Some really good holes on the course, the more I play it, the more I like the layout 

Click to expand...

Cheers Steve and Rob.nice course, good weather and company.
Will have to do again soon


----------



## AmandaJR (May 22, 2014)

fundy said:



			Cheers to Rob and Pat, was a fun game. 

Brampton is in lovely condition, only slight downside was the greens are a little like ours are and flowering a touch so feel as though they need a cut and running pretty slow, regularly struggled to get it to the hole. Some really good holes on the course, the more I play it, the more I like the layout 

Click to expand...

I've heard "like putting on velcro" and my gross 76 contained 36 putts so feel it's costing me a bit so far this year. Rumour has it they have plans to cut them much shorter in the next week or two and first "major" next weekend (Mixed Foursomes) so they might do so for that.


----------

